# Black n Whites are hatching!!



## VARNYARD (Jul 12, 2008)

Here they go!! The BnWs are starting to hatch.


----------



## Jsharlan84 (Jul 12, 2008)

Oh yea baby! I'm so stoked! Bring on the pictures.


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 12, 2008)

so awesome bobby


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 12, 2008)

Now the real count down begins!


----------



## pinto24 (Jul 12, 2008)

i like the second pic, where the little guy is poking his face ou.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 12, 2008)

Pippin'!!!!!


----------



## CaseyUndead (Jul 12, 2008)

Yessssss! Finally!!!

You should take a video of them


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 13, 2008)

Up to about 40 of them!!


----------



## Markie (Jul 13, 2008)

Sweet! I love the second pic!


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jul 13, 2008)

wow so awesome so lets see a show of names who has a deposit down on a hatchling. i have a deposit on one.


----------



## CaseyUndead (Jul 14, 2008)

*raises hand* MeMeMeeeee!


----------



## Magik (Jul 14, 2008)

Well done Bobby!!How do you afford to feed 40 little mouths??Its usually me left hungry while my animals eat


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey Bobby I know I had changed my mind on keeping the deposit and getting a hatchling but after a few discussions with the wife and realizing we can't have another one. We would like to raffle off our deposit to one of these wonderful members that already put a deposit on a hatchling so let me know if this is ok with you so I can start off the raffle. Members who have a deposit I need to see a show of hands thanx. Let me know Bobby.


----------



## jor71 (Jul 14, 2008)

BOOSTFEEN said:


> wow so awesome so lets see a show of names who has a deposit down on a hatchling. i have a deposit on one.



I did!!!


----------



## angelrose (Jul 14, 2008)

awwww, look at them. they are the only reason why I love this time of year.





(certainly not the heat) !


----------



## Markie (Jul 31, 2008)

So how long until the b&w hatchlings are ready to go, anyways?


----------



## CaseyUndead (Jul 31, 2008)

They're ready already. Some of us(me included!) have one already


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 31, 2008)

Markie said:


> So how long until the b&w hatchlings are ready to go, anyways?



Yes they are ready, I am just waiting for you to contact me on the type you are wanting, and when you are ready to take him.


----------



## Markie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh wow.. where the heck have I been?? I thought they were all getting giants right now! Haha. I feel dumb. Time to get the enclosure ready then!


----------

